# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ο ύπνος κι εγώ.

## νιφάδα

Γεια σας..καιρό έχω να γράψω.
Για να μπείτε στο πνεύμα λοιπόν, έχω μετακομίσει πλέον σε άλλη πόλη,μένω μόνη μου και σπουδάζω.
Το πρόβλημα; Ο ύπνος. Χωρίς να κάνω πραγματικά τίποτα νιώθω συνέχεια κουρασμένη και νυστάζω και δεν μπορώ να ξυπνήσω και κοιμάμαι 12-15 ώρες τη μέρα... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου νιφαδα!
Καταρχην συγχαρητηρια , και καλη επιτυχια!

Στο θεμα σου λοιπον.
Το προβλημα στον υπνο υπηρχε και πριν ή παρουσιαστηκε τωρα?
Aν παρουσιαστηκε τωρα μπορει να οφειλεται στο οτι δεν εχεις προσαρμοστει ακομα στις νεες συνθηκες ή και επειδη βαριεσαι.
Αν για παραδειγμα δεν εχεις βρει ακομα παρεες και ασχολιες μπορει για αυτο να κοιμασαι τοσο πολυ.
Προπσαθησε να φτιαξεις ενα προγραμμα υπνου και να το τηρεις , και προσπαθησε να εχεις αρκετες ασχολιες κατα την διαρκεια της μερας.

Επισης αν μεταξυ της πολης σου και της πολης που σπουδαζεις υπαρχουν μεγαλες κλιματολογικες αλλαγες μπορει να οφειλεται και εκει.
Οταν πρωτοηρθα εδω κοιμομουν αρκετες ωρες αλλα μετα απο λιγο καιρο προσαρμοστηκα....

----------


## πίστη

_γεια σου!μηπως δεν σάρεσει εκεί που είσαι?νίωθεις μόνη?και ξεσπάς στον ύπνο....ή ψυχολογία σου είναι καλα?_

----------


## νιφάδα

1.σας ευχαριστω που απαντησατε.
2.η πιστη επεσε μεσα. δεν εχω βρει παρεες (και προσπαθησα), δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα. περναω πολυ καλυτερα σπιτι η ακομα κι οταν κοιμαμαι παρα οταν βγαινω.

----------


## πίστη

_νιφαδα και γω το ιδιο...φοιτητρια μακρια απο το σπιτι μου και ειμαι μονη μου,ουτε εγω εχω παρεες,δεν βγαινω,ολη μερα σπιτι.εγώ όμως στην αρχη στεναχοριόμουν και δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω και ακομη δυσκολευομαι..._

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

βρίσκεσαι σε μια ψυχολογική αδράνεια..περναει ο χρόνος σου μονοκόμματα ..εννοώ ότι ίσος δεν εχεις τακτοποιήσει τις δουλειές σου τμηματικά το πρωι αυτο το απόγευμα το αλλο..ισος για κάποιο λόγο δεν εχεις κ ενδιαφέροντα...μπορει επισης να ειναι καταθλιψουλα αλλαγής χώρου η υπερκόπωση σωματική που σου βγένει τώρα επειδή χαλάρωσες απο τη μετακόμιση ....

----------


## νιφάδα

ενα εχω καταλαβει..πρεπει να σταματησω να κοιμαμαι τοσο πολυ. νομιζω οτι κοιμαμαι τοσο γιατι δεν μου πολυαρεσει η ζωη μου, οποτε τσουυυπ, υπνος και ολα καλα.

----------


## fragile

παιδια για μενα η υπερυπνια, ειναι χιλιες φορες καλυτερη απο την αυπνια.

----------


## νιφάδα

επειδη τα εχω ζησει και τα δυο η υπερυπνια μου τη δινει περισσοτερο

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

νιφαδα αφου αυτο εχεις αναγκη αυτη τη στιγμή δεν κακό....ξεκουράσου..σιγα σιγα θα βγεις απο την κουβερτίτσα σου αυτό είναι σίγουρο..φαντάζεσε μετα να κάνεις θέμα δεν μπορω να ξεκολλήσω απο τα μπαρ κ τα ξενύχτια χαχα


> ενα εχω καταλαβει..πρεπει να σταματησω να κοιμαμαι τοσο πολυ. νομιζω οτι κοιμαμαι τοσο γιατι δεν μου πολυαρεσει η ζωη μου, οποτε τσουυυπ, υπνος και ολα καλα.

----------


## νιφάδα

δεν προκειται δυστυχως

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

κ τα δυο σκ@τ@ είναι..παν μετρον αριστον....κ να κοιμασε φιλεναδα πολυ κ να εισαι σα μαμούχαλο ..οχι οχι κ στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο εγκέφαλος είναι οφ


> παιδια για μενα η υπερυπνια, ειναι χιλιες φορες καλυτερη απο την αυπνια.

----------


## νιφάδα

http://happymind.gr/2012/%CE%B7-%CE%...9%CF%88%CE%B7/

τα εχω ολα :s

----------


## νιφάδα

φυσικά και δεν θέλω,αλλα δικαιολογει πολλα

----------


## jackrabit

κι εγω κοιμαμαι αρκετα ,,νωρις το βραδυ και το μεσημερι και γενικα νυσταζω παρα τους καφεδες που πινω,,,αυτο ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο,,,σε περιοδους ομως που εχω καλη διαθεση δεν νυσταζω καθολου και ο καφες με ξυπναει και δρα διαφορετικα,,

οταν αισθανεσαι υπνηλια ο εγκεφαλος ειναι οφ οπως λεει και η Ηλιαννα,,,δεν υπαρχει διαθεση για τιποτα,,αισθανεσαι μια κοπωση και σε κουραζει ακομα και η πιο απλη σκεψη,,,,

----------


## elis

Εξετάσεις για σίδηρο έχεις κάνει είπαμε;να κανείς κ καθίζηση αυτό δείχνει αν κουράζει πραγματικά η ψυχολογικά

----------


## νιφάδα

οχι,δεν εχω κανει εξετασεις.ολο λεω θα κανω,αλλα δεν..
τι ειναι η καθιζηση;;

----------


## elis

Πρέπει να ναι από ότι θυμάμαι η καθηζηση των ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων αν την έχεις μεγάλη είναι σωματικό αν την έχεις μικρή είναι ψυχολογικό απλή εξέταση αίματος μαζί με σίδηρο κ φέριτινη κ απόροφιση σιδήρου

----------


## elis

Α κ που σαι για αλλαγή πρόσεχε λίγο τον εαυτό σου κανείς δεν τον αγαπάει αλλά κανείς δεν τον γαμαει κ όλας όλοι κάπου στη μέση είμαστε

----------

